# Devoted Discus Female



## aru (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a photo of a Blue Turquese Stendker discus taking care of her babies :-D at a 240 liters aquarium.










Her husband is a Marlboro Stendker :-D










Photos have benn taken by a Fujifilm Finepix 6500fd ,with supermacro option, manual mode.

Discus breeding is amazing  Actually, all fishes breedings are amazing :-D


----------

